# Samsung DLP troubleshooting



## japplebe (Dec 23, 2010)

I have an HLR6178 thats been having some problems. The screen is a little truncated and after about 30 minutes of use i get a very gradual green tint that eventually takes hold of most the screens colors. Would this be a bad lamp? Also, at times it wont turn on and will have the winding noise of what I think is the color wheel since the ballast isnt firing up the lamp. Does this sound right?


----------



## japplebe (Dec 23, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

It sounds like you could be having a light engine issue, witch means you may need to replace the light engine. How old is the lamp? though i dont think this is the issue. Also What source are you using and have you tried other sources?


----------

